# and another question...pregnant platy



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay so now I realize that one of the main fish that I thought were acting weird is actually pregnant. I don't have much experience with fish giving birth other than a molly I had previously which died afterward...I know that livebearers often eat their young and not to sound careless but I'm actually hoping they do. I don't have anywhere to keep them and I live out in the middle of nowhere basically so not many places I could take the fry (I could if I had to). My main concern is for the mother, I really don't want her to get super stressed and die, so what's the best way to reduce her risk? A net breeder or something, even though I know breeders are more for the fry than the mother? and if I do need to get a breeder when is the best time to move her into it?...ugh I hate being clueless (even though I try to research everything before I just post stupid threads). And again thanks for any help.
Oh and I have 3 females and 1 male so I know there are plenty more pregnancies to come so any additional info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd just leave her in the main tank and start feeding her high quality fish food. She should be alright then.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Like Cory said just leave her. Theres a good chance you could lose her if you put her a net. It stresses the fish. I always can find a few fry but not many. Guppy just dropped an hour or so and all fry are gone. So doubt you'll have much a of a problem. If a fry survives then, hey! a free fish


----------



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha okay thanks guys just really wanted to make sure


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea plastic breeder nets/boxes are sometimes a bad idea for fish. I put one of mine in one it stressed her so bad that she consumed all the baby's and almost killed her.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are losing fry like that ; it means that you don't have enough hornwort floating in the tank...


----------

